# Vehicle interior setups for tools etc.



## AWT (Jun 8, 2018)

I've tried searching the forums for a similar thread, which I'm sure exists, but to no avail.
I have ute (what we call a utility truck) with a fibre glass canopy over the tray.
It's a little squeezy but I can only have one vehicle for work and personal use so it's a compromise.
I'm starting to get very busy and now have 2 guys subcontracting for me and may need more, so I'm having to carry more equipment.

I would love to see pics of other painters setup when it comes to tools and such, like where and how do you store roller frames and extension poles. Any tips would also come in handy at this point.

Cheers and thank you in advance


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Earlier this year I decided to do away with the rubbermaid totes I'd been using for years to store my stuff. Always tipping over in my van. Stacking them wasn't an option.


I bought two 'truck boxes' to store the majority of my stuff back there. Looks and feels way more organized now. Seems like a much more efficient use of space as well.


----------



## AWT (Jun 8, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Earlier this year I decided to do away with the rubbermaid totes I'd been using for years to store my stuff. Always tipping over in my van. Stacking them wasn't an option.
> 
> 
> I bought two 'truck boxes' to store the majority of my stuff back there. Looks and feels way more organized now. Seems like a much more efficient use of space as well.


Excuse my ignorance but what are truck boxes?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

AWT said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are truck boxes?



Metal tool boxes that go in the back of a pick up truck. I just happen to be using them in the back of my van.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I like using the totes because looking at the outside I can see well enough what is in them. I can't stack more than two or, as WildBill says, the top ones love to slide and topple over. As far as organizing your vehicle, there are too many variables for there to be one "best" way. I put all my drop cloths and my sprayer (in it's original box) on the back seat, and most of all the other tools in the bed of my Silverado. It has a topper so I can lock things up and not have to worry about weather.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a really awesome system in my van. Every day I get too lazy to put anything back and clean it out, so every morning I jump into a black hole and cuss a for an hour cuz I cant find anything. Buckets with random tools all over, drops in a big pile, water buckets with week old brushes in them... etc. Its great. Its a real time saver.

Damn, I need to get a helper again to handle that crap...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I custom make shelving to line the walls. That hold things like rollers skins, caulk! Sanding supply's, qu's of paint and some gallon of thinners. With two small bins for small tools. Every job is to different to have dedicated bins. I do have one tool bag that has been working out fairly good. Both end before the door with PVC pipe holder for short roller poles and nail bags. Have mad three over the year and thought I was going to have to make a know one last month grr. Oh and a extra set of bucket seats.


----------

